# Used Media



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I asked before if we could have sticky or a thread for this Iam in Barrie Ont. if anyone needs used media for their tank please pm me. I think alot of the established fish keepers could help the beginners out resulting in less fish loss and also educating newbies Pat


----------

